# My friend's bunny



## Klelia_Jerry (May 18, 2015)

My best friend has a bunny called Rudy. And the problem is that she doesn't know which breed is her rabbit... I told her that I think Rudy is a lion head mix...but I don't know exactly
Her bunny is like this one: 

View attachment 1431967726130.jpg


----------



## AmberNikSee (May 19, 2015)

That looks like a lionhead to me


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks like a lion head to me too


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Aug 22, 2015)

Lionhead


----------



## hamsterdance (Aug 24, 2015)

Yep lionhead


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 27, 2015)

Agree, there is definitely Lion in those genes.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Aug 28, 2015)

I dunno at what breed the little one is but its a killer prom =0)


----------



## rozezzz (Aug 28, 2015)

He's an angora bunny, lionheads are only super fluffy around thier face, angora bunnies are fluffy everywhere


----------

